# pkgng SAT_SOLVER



## markbsd2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi,

How can I turn on SAT_SOLVER? I'm using pkg 1.3.5.1 but when I'm updating my packages I got this error:


```
Checking integrity... done (5 conflicting)
pkg: cannot resolve conflict between remote qmail-ldap(want install), remote netqmail(want install), please resolve it manually
pkg: SAT: conflicting request, cannot solve
pkg: cannot solve job using SAT solver
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Conflicts with the existing packages have been found.
One more solver iteration is needed to resolve them.
```

I read that pkg-set(8) is deprecated, but seems SAT_SOLVER is not working as default. How should I handle with this?

And another question: What is difference between SAT_SOLVER and CUDF_SOLVER?

Thanks


----------

